# I like Fjords



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I like fjords. What about you people?


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I shall show you tubby! this is Vegard our Fjord. hes 13.2 and the slowest thing in the world!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I love Fjords, they are amazing horses!


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's my Fjord


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

This is Dommie. I get to work and ride with him at the therapeutic barn I volunteer at  So cute!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Awh, I've never met a Fjord.  There aren't many here. But they're so friggen cute. ^-^_


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love fjords!  

Here's Freya, she was from my old riding school and i loved her! 









and we have a fjord at my current riding school and also a Fjordx


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

LOVE them, someday I will have one


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I have never seen one either and I would have bet that not many Americans have seen them.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

They are all so CUTE!  

And Kentucky is right; I'm the only on in my town that has ever even heard of a fjord, much less own one. I guess they just aren't that common/popular. They should be though; they're that best!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Brighteyes said:


> They are all so CUTE!
> 
> And Kentucky is right; I'm the only on in my town that has ever even heard of a fjord, much less own one. I guess they just aren't that common/popular. They should be though; they're that best!


I totally agree! Fjords are in my top 5 breeds for sure! Once you meet one you can't help but fall in love.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

I love them!


----------



## Hagane (May 17, 2009)

Fjords are great! The ones I met and rode were just gorgeous  So nice and cute but very stubborn too  In Poland they're getting pretty common because of their nature - rather calm and peaceful.


----------



## CrazyLady (Apr 18, 2009)

These horse are lovely but they are prone to osteoarthritis.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I ADORE Fjords! I'd really love to have one eventually.


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

CrazyLady said:


> These horse are lovely but they are prone to osteoarthritis.


Really? I never heard that, tell me more I'm interested.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Someone here said they bet not many Americans have even heard of Fjords. That's true! But they're so dang adorable. I love them soo much. I have pictures of one of the most beautiful Fjord mares I've ever seen along with her foal. They are from a barn where I took lessons. I'll have to find those sometime and post them. =)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

One of the ladies who I petsit for has 4! They're super freakin cute. =) She has one one year old, one two year old and their mom and their dad who is now a gelding.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> Someone here said they bet not many Americans have even heard of Fjords. That's true! But they're so dang adorable. I love them soo much. I have pictures of one of the most beautiful Fjord mares I've ever seen along with her foal. They are from a barn where I took lessons. I'll have to find those sometime and post them. =)


Please do! That sounds so cute!

(Fjord = )


----------



## JokerGoddess (May 2, 2009)

In Germany my trainer had a few Fjords. And they are so versatile too. They will do anything, they are very fun to ride and I love their manes. ^_^ At the Midwest Horse Fair this year they had a barn show their Fjords.. There were I think 8 going English, Western, driving in a drill pattern. It was neat!
I have ridden them only a few times, and they are indeed stubborn, but very fun to ride. Love the shorter strides. XD Adorable.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I have worked with a total of 4 Fjords, and I loved them all. However, I only have pictures of two of them...

Chantilly Lace, or Lacey.




























And Torben, one of the greatest men I've ever met. =]



















I worked with them at a therapy barn, they are really great for that kind of work. I got to ride them to keep them in shape and Torben especially was my favorite ride. He was so roly poly, and he was super fun to jump. I also happened to be the Fjord mane caretaker. It took hours to do everyone's mane, and Torben's was slightly flopped over so it was even harder. I loved it though, and I would LOVE to own one.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

This is mine  his name is Eik Thun and he is 6 years old.
(not me riding in the jumping pictures)














































dont really know what i was doing here :lol:


















and a couple of my friends foal  the father is for sale.(she owns him too)


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never seen one in person, but they look fantastic, and I've heard glowing reviews about their temperaments. I'm a sucker for sturdy critters in the large pony size range :lol:! They look awesome in dressage!


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Eik Thun is stunning


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I've looked for some for sale around in NY and can't find any!


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

More fjords from Norway 

Fløgstad Bruse. 11 year old breeding stallion (2 premium) (For sale)


----------



## Horseswest (May 9, 2009)

*I like them a lot!*

Fjords are great! I worked with two in a therapeutic riding program. They are great with kids and the perfect size for them. I love ponies, especially Welsh but these guys are so cute, I would buy one for kids! Do they need an extra wide tree on saddles typically? How's their jumping?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

isn't he the pretty fella!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Horseswest said:


> Fjords are great! I worked with two in a therapeutic riding program. They are great with kids and the perfect size for them. I love ponies, especially Welsh but these guys are so cute, I would buy one for kids! Do they need an extra wide tree on saddles typically? How's their jumping?


Fjords have really wide, flatish backs. So much so that all my saddles are draft sized  And they're wonderful jumpers; very good about not refusing jumps in my experience.


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

I've never actually been around a fjord before, but I do love them.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

What 1960's movie had a Fjord horse in it? yes I know the answner.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I'm stumped :?


----------



## Armani (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got my own dressage Fjord. 
He's called Norman. Right out of the very Fjordy Holland.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

THe Vikings is the movie


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

They are such a neat breed! I've always thought they were neat tho I recently met one at my old barn. He had a very large head for the proportions of his body. Not sure if it's common in that breed. Thought it was a little odd. Cute horses and love how different they look but different.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

All the fjords I've ever met have giant head, so I guess it's common. *Shrug*


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

I like them except for their short manes... NO OFFENSE!  I still love them!  They look so ADORABLE!


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

horseMAD said:


> I like them except for their short manes... NO OFFENSE!  I still love them!  They look so ADORABLE!


It's all a matter of taste  Personally i can't stand to look at a fjord with a long mane (no offence to those who like it) but the short cut mane is one of the strong characteristics (how to spell that? ) for the fjord.

Fjords that are in good shape, well groomed with their "ståman" (the norwegain word for their mane) are the most gorgeus things i can see.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

beccaH said:


> It's all a matter of taste  Personally i can't stand to look at a fjord with a long mane (no offence to those who like it) but the short cut mane is one of the strong characteristics (how to spell that? ) for the fjord.
> 
> Fjords that are in good shape, well groomed with their "ståman" (the norwegain word for their mane) are the most gorgeus things i can see.


*
I agree 100%. I think they look weird with long manes. It just doesn't suit them. :? Roached manes look awsome on them! haha. *


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Misty has a giagantic head, she could fit a draft halter and is only 14.?. 

I like some Fjords with long manes, but nost look way better with the normal short cut. I love that you can do so many variations to it, it doesn't always have to be a regular curved cut.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I just wanted to add two of my favorite videos.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm a Quarter Horser, but I do agree that Fjords are about the cutest thing in the horse world.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

They're my slightly guilty pleasure. I want one.

They're harder to find in the US, especially in my area. I want one to do jumpers and such with  A gelding. Named Oswald. Yeah, nothing too specific, lawl. Although if I found one I liked I'd buy it, mare or gelding. But if its a gelding I'd rename it Oswald.

If I had a jillion dollars I'd import one. But I don't. So I'll just wait until I find one I like, and buy it  Because while some people have wanted a Friesen or a Gypsy Vanner or whatever since they were young and saw one in a horse book. I've wanted a Fjord. And I'll get one. Eventually.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

some more pictures of my pretty boy Eik Thun  a bit fat from his summer vacation


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ SO pretty! I want him! haha


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

BeccaH can I have him? Or at least borrow him, hahaha.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

hihihi, that would cost a bit transporting him back and forth


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

If I borrowed him you'de never get him back, lol.


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

then i guess it's best i keep him all to myself  hehehe


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

I ADORE Fjords! and I would kill to have one!

Someone mentioned earlier about not liking them with long mane. I dont think I've seen one with long mane....anyone have any pics?


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is the "famous" Guusje. One of the only fjords i have seen that look good with a long mane.
http://www.superguus.com/show07-5.jpg

But they are really just too "chunky" for a long mane i think. It's almost like they put on extra weight if they have long manes.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

beccaH said:


> Here is the "famous" Guusje. One of the only fjords i have seen that look good with a long mane.
> http://www.superguus.com/show07-5.jpg
> 
> But they are really just too "chunky" for a long mane i think. It's almost like they put on extra weight if they have long manes.


 
:shock: Hes GORGEOUS!


----------



## Cremello (Jul 8, 2009)

Whispering Meadows said:


> :shock: Hes GORGEOUS!


 I totally agree!
I met a fjord at a royal winter show I'll look for some pictures as soon as I am back from vacation, and rreturn to my own computer lol. The fjord was a trick trained one. There were these little girls that were doing acrobatic things on her back. They are so cool, I love how they are chunkey. :twisted:


----------



## beccaH (Jun 7, 2009)

here are a couple videos of him. He is an amazing horse that is forsure!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

He actually looks fine with a long mane! The others I've seen with their manes left... not so much  I am someone who LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVES long manes, but NOT on a fjord!


----------



## crayz4horsez (Aug 19, 2009)

*I lovvve Fjords*

I lease a fjord.. Bred in Canada. He's gorgeous. The love of my life <3 His Name is Lone Wind Standout Bjarni or Lone for short lol He is quite wild for a fjord.. He is a barrel racer, and he good at it.  But he's calm to and does pony rides. Hes tall for a fjord at 14.3hh but his best friend ( who is also a pure bred fjord) is 15.3hh but the calmest horse around.


----------



## crayz4horsez (Aug 19, 2009)

those are old pictures^^


----------

